# 2014 SLR01 Rider Review, pricing, availability...



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

These guys seemed to like it. Available in Jul in major markets...

BMC TeamMachine SLR01 Frameset ? First Ride Review - BikeRadar


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

*New BMC Team Machine*

Wonder what kept it from receiving a perfect rating?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Wonder what kept it from receiving a perfect rating?


From where? The four stars are 'user ratings.' No idea what that means, since how many 'users' have one?

Interesting that they changed the size designations. If they're correct, the only change I see on the site is in the head tube length.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Click on the blue text "User reviews" at the top of the article and it takes you to the user reviews. (Web browsing 101. Duh?)


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help on web browing! Looks like you're tops at Jacka$$ 101. Let me help you out here, bright one - No one has one, so the 'user reviews' really don't mean anything, do they?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Dr_John said:


> ... No one has one, so the 'user reviews' really don't mean anything, do they?


Uh, exactly. If you had clicked on "User reviews", and read them, you would have seen and known where the ratings in question come from rather than opining in a vacuum, right?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's another article with some detail on the design... Ride report: New BMC Team Machine SLR01 is stiffer, lighter


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

I looked at the price... 5000$ for a frame set and 5600$ for a complete new ultegra 11 speed bike...

First, one would be almost stupid not to buy the complete bike... 

Then, what would be the best thing to do, keep it with 11 spped ultegra or swap my new red group that will be used by the end of summer ???


----------

